# My first Sig request



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

You guys have awesome skills and I am not too bad myself, but my comp and photoshop are messed up, so I would love for you guys to help me out.

*Name:* 
Ronin Ramzi

*Colours: *
Any is fine really, I love the colour blue though (not a dark blue, but in between light and dark). Black is fine so is white

*Fighters* 
Mainly Mauricio Shogun Rua And Quinton Rampage Jackon

*Others: *
If you want to add any other fighters (or if it's too clustered just the above 2) then anyone currently in my top 10 sig. 
*
Additional:* 
Here is some random screenshots I gathered that I would like to be used in some way. However if they are not consistent or dont suit the rest of the sig then use ones you feel look best in other images elsewhere. Also I really like black blood splats, maybe in random places or going around the fighter like the 



A sig with this type of look would be awesome












Thanks in advance guys :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'll take care of it bro..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

F*ck, if I had time I would have made you the sickest one, especially in that format.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> F*ck, if I had time I would have made you the sickest one, especially in that format.



You want this one Plazz go ahead bro i can get the other one?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I wish, but I have zero time, I'm gonna be away for a while.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I wish, but I have zero time, I'm gonna be away for a while.


Ok man I love the Avy by the way hah Thnx


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Np man


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

wow you two are just the best. If you can't do it Plazz it doesn't matter bud, it's the intentions that are what makes me happy 

I would really appreciate it you could do it then NikosCC. I have seen some incredible submissions from you

Either way thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> wow you two are just the best. If you can't do it Plazz it doesn't matter bud, it's the intentions that are what makes me happy
> 
> I would really appreciate it you could do it then NikosCC. I have seen some incredible submissions from you
> 
> Either way thanks guys :thumbsup:



Yea bro.. As soon as im done eating im going to work on something


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Yea bro.. As soon as im done eating im going to work on something


thanks bro, really appreciate it man :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here is something i just cooked up Hope you like it..


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

It's good, it's really good but I had something more complex in mind. But it was my fault for not explaining my vision to you anyway. I wanted it to be very similair to the street kings poster.











Here is a selection of images. In the centre box would be Ronin Ramzi and all around it would be those images I have put. However with photoshop tools (eg magic wand) I wanted to cut around Shogun and his opponent and place the images around the Ronin Ramzi part. Maybe some would overlap like in the poster etc. Also there would be just black splats just like the street kings poster, but the images of shogun will have changed into blue tonnes instead of the red tonnes in the street kings poster.

I know it's a handful and if it's way to complicated or time consuming I will totally understand that bro.

Thanks for all the help thus far though :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well you know it will be very Small? you can't have it that big as the Street Kings poster i mean i will work on ti for you but its going to be A lot smaller than that one.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Well you know it will be very Small? you can't have it that big as the Street Kings poster i mean i will work on ti for you but its going to be A lot smaller than that one.


I know I know, it's a problem. I just get real giddy when asking or working on anything graphic related. If you must delete a few pics or do some resizing then go ahead bro


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ok ill set something up u want a blue satin instead of the Red right?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Yes please dude, also here are 2 previous fonts I made using tutorials and such. If the blue satin ends up looking good then try using the first Ronin Ramzi. If you think it would look better with orangey more red tonnes then use the second one.

Or just make a new one alltogether if you think it looks best










Again can't thank you enough NikosCC


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Grr. I have the perfect thing in mind, too bad I can't do it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Grr. I have the perfect thing in mind, too bad I can't do it.


U should hit this one lol might be easier for ya..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

haha god damnit, Im at work right now, don't have photoshop here.

Shiat man.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> haha god damnit, Im at work right now, don't have photoshop here.
> 
> Shiat man.



Dude it don't have to be done today you can do it when u can ill leave it alone for ya..


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

if it's really to hard don't stress about it bud. If you could just do me one more favour and that being cutting around all the shogun vs opponent pics etc. It's not possible for me to do that nicely on paint. And blurring the edges a little to make them smooth etc


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Plazz Really wants to do this one fore you so im stepping back im going to leave it for him.. He will be away for a couple days so when he gets back he will rock one out for you..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Acctttuually, I won't be able to do anymore graphics from now on. I'm just too caught up with work and don't have photoshop here.

Sorry guys.


----------

